# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ganado en el delta del Llobregat

## perdiguera

En mi viaje por el delta, junto a la zona donde se pretende introducir anfibios, he encontrado a este grupo de ovejas tumbadas tan tranquilamente. No había ni una más de las cinco que salen en las fotos y no se movieron a pesar de tenerme a menos de tres metros.
Desconozco si son churras o merinas pero sí que he visto que una era realmente uno.
Otra cosa que me ha llamado la atención es lo limpia que tenían la cara.

----------


## REEGE

Y muy buenos cencerros que me llevan las tias...jejeje
Parecen más bien ovejas de "exposición"...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desconozco si son churras o merinas pero sí que he visto que una era realmente uno.
> O


Esperaremos a Los terrines que entiende mucho más de ovejas, pero si no me equivoco, por la forma de la cabeza y las orejas, esas no son ni churras ni merinas, sino assaf.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues yo no se casi nada del montón de razas distintas de ovino que hay, pero podrían ser Lacon, o también, como dice F.Lázaro, Assaf.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahora me entero que no entiendo nada de oveja, :Big Grin: 
Solo había escuchado churras, merinas y eso que he ido a la feria de  Zafra varias veces.
Bueno, para eso estamos aquí, para aprender.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Ahora me entero que no entiendo nada de oveja,
> Solo había escuchado churras, merinas y eso que he ido a la feria de  Zafra varias veces.
> Bueno, para eso estamos aquí, para aprender.
> Un saludo.


Según la wiki, unas 800 razas en todo el mundo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján en mi pueblo, buenos donde nacieron mis padres, las llamamos borregas.
Lo mismo que el tema pantano y embalse de mi presentación.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Luján en mi pueblo, buenos donde nacieron mis padres, las llamamos borregas.
> Lo mismo que el tema pantano y embalse de mi presentación.
> Un saludo.


Yo sólo conocía tres nombres churras, merinas y lachas. Pero la verdad es que me da un poco igual cómo se llamen, asadicas están buenísimas. ¡Huy!, que navarrico me ha quedao, pues

Borregos hay muchos en el campo, pero sentados en sillones más  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

En mi pueblo son borregos, sean del sexo que sean.
En cuanto a la raza ya iré otro día a preguntarles y medirán con toda seguridad a cual pertenecen, lo que me temo es que yo no entenderé su idioma.

----------


## frfmfrfm

En mi pueblo, borregas porque en el rebaño solo suele haber un macho .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> la verdad es que me da un poco igual cómo se llamen, asadicas están buenísimas.


¿¿Pero cómo se te ocurre decir eso a estas horas y un domingo??  :Big Grin: 






> Borregos hay muchos en el campo, pero sentados en sillones más


Más razón que un santo.

----------

